# Car boot sales in and around Bristol



## jusali (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the urge to go trawling, anyone know of any east Bristol way.
I live in st George nearer to Hanham than Redfield.
Looking for rekkids and old tools!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 21, 2010)

Fill yer boots!

(-There used to be a massive one up by the Bradley Stoke M4/M5 junction, but I can't see it listed there.)


----------



## keybored (Apr 21, 2010)

^Trench Lane, doesn't usually start till May, then every Sunday till October. Same with Keynsham RC.


----------



## jusali (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! Trench Lane looks like it's massive.
Was considering Bath Racecourse too!


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a big one in Portishead as well.


----------



## hermitical (Apr 22, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> Fill yer boots!
> 
> (-There used to be a massive one up by the Bradley Stoke M4/M5 junction, but I can't see it listed there.)



number 32 on your list sir


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2010)

keybored said:


> ^Trench Lane, doesn't usually start till May, then every Sunday till October. Same with Keynsham RC.



_Trench Lane_, that's the one. (-I couldn't remember the name of it!) 

First one this year is apparently on 2nd May.



hermitical said:


> number 32 on your list sir



Ah, yes, so it is!


----------



## keybored (Apr 23, 2010)

jusali said:


> Thanks! Trench Lane looks like it's massive.
> Was considering Bath Racecourse too!



Yeah, Lansdown is pretty big. Nice views too 

If you don't mind travelling out of Bristol then Cheddar car-boot is *huge*, always plenty of vinyl there it seems.


----------

